# Lüftersteuerung mit Aquasuite



## _unknown_xX (31. Januar 2015)

*Lüftersteuerung mit Aquasuite*

Hallo, ich bin dabei meine Wasserkühlung zu optimieren und bin auf folgende Problematik gestoßen:

Vorerst erstmal Pc-Setup

 Pc:
Prozessor: I7-5930k
Mainboard: ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME 
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB Corsair Dominator 2666Mhz
Grafikkarte: GTX680 4GB. 

Waka:
Watercool HTSF2 LT Radiator - 360mm
aqua computer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe - Ultra Version
aqua computer aquainlet XT 150ml
be quiet! Lüfter Shadow Wings Mid-Speed - 120mm
dazu die Lüftersteuerung:  aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller

Jetzt habe ich alles soweit angeschlossen und will die Lüfter auf festen Drehzahlen laufen lassen.
Welche Drehzahlen könnt ihr für die Geäuselüfter, und welche Drehzahl für den Radiator empfehlen ?
(Bislang ist nur der CPU wassergekühlt)
Dachte mir Gehäuse ca. 300 RPM und die Radatorlüfter 400-500 RPM)
Nur wenn ich das so einstelle wie unten im Bild, funktioniert es nicht richtig. Was muss ich ändern um genaue RPM Werte einstellen zu können ?

Danke für eure schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Hans im Glück (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung mit Aquasuite*

Würde die Lüfter über "Regler" steuern. Aber was genau funktioniert nicht?
Hab dir mal 2 Bilder angehängt, wie ich es gemacht habe.


----------



## _unknown_xX (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung mit Aquasuite*

Also ich weiß nicht wie man konstante RPM Zahlen einstellt. Manchmal ist er leise und im nächsten Moment heult er wieder auf.
Dann werden die RPM von 300 auf 1300 hochgesteuert.


----------



## tiberius337 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung mit Aquasuite*

Moin,

hab mal im Anhang wie ich es geregelt habe. Einfach die Maximalleistung auf deinen gewünschten Spannungswert stellen = feste RPM.  Bei mir z.B 3V allerdings brauchen meine Lüfter 7V um anzulaufen. Deswegen beim Start 2 Sekunden 7V und nach 2 Sekunden regelt er es auf die 3V runter.

PS: Radi Lüfter laufen nicht also passiv bis 28 Grad Wassertemp.

Grüße


----------



## Echo321 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung mit Aquasuite*

Ich habe mit einem ähnlichen Setup herum gespielt und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen das sich Vieles nicht lohnt. Bei einer gut dimensionierten Wasserkühlung braucht man keine temperaturgeregelten Lüfter. Stell einfach eine Drehzahl ein die so hoch wie möglich bei minimaler Lautstärke ist. Eine Einstellanweisung hat Tiberius337 schon gegeben. Alles andere ist nur Spielerei oder notwendig wenn dein Radiator zu klein ist. Ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl hört man Lüfter nicht mehr.


----------



## quli420 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung mit Aquasuite*

einen kupfer-radiator,denn ein billiger alu-radi darf nicht mit kupfer gemischt werden.thema elektolyse...
2. du kannst die später erweitern.sprich nen 2ten radi hinzufügen,die graka mit einbeziehen usw..


----------

